# The storm before the swarm



## CLSranch (May 15, 2017)

Nicely done. I like the commentating and were done back to the hive wait? What? oh they're doing it again, back to step one.


----------



## hankstump (Jul 30, 2014)

Outstanding. you are a fantastic team, and a future in video production. Thanks for making me smile.


----------



## Clover Rover (Jun 29, 2017)

Very nice. I really enjoyed it... a bit like Groundhog Day. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Amiaji (Jun 8, 2017)

Thanks guys, I'm glad you liked the video.

I caught three of the four swarms. The first swarm is doing good, yesterday I put them into an eight frame box. The second swarm is hanging in there but I'm not sure there will be enough bees for it to make it. The third swarm absconded on me. The observation hive is trying to make a comeback. They have a laying queen and the first round of brood is emerging.


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

Excellent work!


----------



## COAL REAPER (Jun 24, 2014)

nice one-hander action!


----------

